# do we need legal representation for cops?



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

My question is this, does my association truly need legal representation or union representation?

What I mean is, for the last eight years I have been paying dues $75+ a month, and I have not seen these people do anything to earn that money that we can't do on our own. They haven't done anything to get us a better contract, nor have they won any grievances for us, and nobody on my job has needed private counsel.

Would we be better off putting this money into an interest bearing account and just hiring a law firm in the event that a member needs additional assitance on top of the legal defense fund which we also pay for?

Any feedback or people using this approach please let me know.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Once you have been the "defendant", you'll appreciate the mouthpiece. Trust me. It's no fun.

If you're doing the job, you'll need them sooner or later.

</IMG>


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Once the shit has hit the fan, that $75 is going to look like a great investment.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Simple answer is, yes. The manner you pay for it, depends on your union. Paying $75 a month is like an insurance policy. If you don't use it, it is a waste of money. If you do use it, it is a bargain.

I was the Treasurer for a union that switched from weekly payments to union attorney to paying an hourly rate ($150 per hr. at the time, telephone calls billed at 7 min. increments). Saved money initially, but had one officer get in trouble and went through $3,000 in a couple of days just to begin representing this guy. He eventually quit a few days later after being caught stealing on duty. But if he stayed in it for the long haul and the union chose to defend him, it would have completely depleted our funds. The bill racks up pretty quickly.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with what the others have said.

Just out of curiosity, what union is your association with? $75+ a month seems fairly excessive. For us, MassCOP is only $44 a month and our lawyers have been top notch.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ten years of pocketing your union dues wouldn't get you squat for legal representation.


----------



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

10 years at an average of $80 a month would add up to $288,000. We have small department to boot.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I think you should look into where all that money is going.
What portion is going for dues and what is going for legal defense?
Can you seperate the two and contract with a different firm?
Can you dump the firm completely and go with the Legal Defense Fund?
Do you even have your own union?


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

the MPA Legal Defense Fund is $250 per year per officer. 10 years at that price is only $2500........how long would it take for one incident to eat up $2500. Like dr.magoo said consider it an insurance policy.


----------

